# Synchronika on canvas...



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Love my Synchronika so I decided to paint it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Deeez Nuuutz ^^^^^^


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

wooow. Love it!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The reflection of the user with Nikon camera is just excellent....i doff my cap to thee 👏


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

That espresso has gone way beyond 35g/25secs. Camera man is way too lax!

Really lovely painting! Gotta show us it hung up somewhere!


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks all....

I was going to hang it in my 'coffee corner' but it doesn't look right directly over the machine itself so I don't know what I'll do with it!


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> The reflection of the user with Nikon camera is just excellent....i doff my cap to thee 👏


  good spot, had missed that....as I was thinking that was so talented...!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The red stripe gave it away 😀...it's the anorak in me lol


----------



## Raffael (Jan 26, 2021)

Brilliant, I'd put that up on the wall !


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

That is beautiful


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Love that!


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

I decided not to put it on the wall above the Synchronika as it looked odd having 'two' together. Beans instead!


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rowanlaw said:


> Thanks all....
> 
> I was going to hang it in my 'coffee corner' but it doesn't look right directly over the machine itself so I don't know what I'll do with it!


 Give it to a new friend in Australia?


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

tompoland said:


> Give it to a new friend in Australia?


 It took me hours! - make me an offer! :classic_biggrin:


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Here's mine


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice!


----------

